# Pros and cons



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

Pros and cons on these does. They are part if our show string. These are our juniors except for our little nubian who is not listed.

First one is Lamancha Acres Annies Return

She has many reserve wins and received grand at our fair. She is a dry yearling

2nd is Lamancha Acres Champy's Ariel.
She is a senior kid

3rd is Lamancha Acres Champy's Elli
She is also a senior kid.

4th is The Cole's Roxie
She is a young dry yearling. She just turned 1
In may but places decent at shows and was 2nd out of 9 in her class at our fair.


----------



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

Anyone?


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

Lookin' good! I'm not that good at commenting on confirmation, but I really like Ariel


----------



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

Thanks the judges switch her and her half sister elli all of the time in the ring when placing them.


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

I am to new to comment only that they look nice. I still am having trouble getting past the no ears with them. I guess that have to grow on ya. lol


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

They are all around nice goats. No noteworthy faults while in their set up pose. Id like to see a touch more dairy character through out em (longer and leaner) but over all, nothing to complain about. Nice goaties. Now just have to wait and see what kinda udders they will make under em


----------



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

Roxies mother produces 2 gallons a day and she will be bred to a nubian buck. Annies mother produces about a gallon to a gallon and a half a day and she will be bred to our champion buck i think. Still deciding on that breeding. The other 2 will be dry yearlings but when they are bred one will be bred to our champion and the other to our champions son.


----------



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

We are still deciding witch buck to breed to Annie. Witch one would you guys breed her too. The white buck throws tremendous depth in his kids but no sure on the udders and the black buck throws nice dairy character to his kids and will inprove udders tremendously. We had a doe whos udder had no rear attachment and it would just sag and hang. She also ha itty bitty teats. We bred him to her and their daughters udder has nice fat teats and the udder is just beautiful. So he will throw some awesome udders.


----------



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

****


----------



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

*****


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

i like the black one


----------



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

This is the black does grandmothers first freshening as a yearling. Her mother and paternal sisters have flawless udders.


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

yup, i like that too.


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

I also vote for the black buck..I just like him better overall.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

dont focus on the buck to make your decision. Look instead at the parents of that buck. Kids are much more likely to take on their grand parents characteristics when it comes to goats. That why people talk about connections on 1, 3, 5 and 7. What this means is kid=1, parents =2, grand parents =3 great grand parents =4 (who would reflect more back onto the parents (=2). So when figuring out who to breed to, look at pedigrees / characteristics of 2 generations above the kid you are wanting to produce. The connections part also come into play with line breeding. Which is way to hard to type out in a quick reply and I would need to find time for a site down and make a long boring post.


----------

